# E/m code for group home visit



## lrcarver (Jul 20, 2009)

My rheumatologist saw his patient in her group home.  Would you use the e/m codes for domiciliary/rest home or home visit for the service with a place of service 14? Thanks in advance for any help!

Lenore carver,cpc
premier physicians centers, inc
billing supervisor


----------



## LLovett (Jul 20, 2009)

I think you should use the 99324-99328 or 99334-99337 with the place of service 14. A group home is not a private residence, which is where Home Services are provided.

Laura, CPC


----------



## lrcarver (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you so much!

Lenore, cpc


----------

